# Lyft, Uber to reimburse riders for surge prices during Seattle shooting



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Uber and Lyft criticized for automated surge pricing after Seattle shooting*
*BY TAYLOR SOPER* on January 22, 2020 at 10:37 pm






Prices on Uber and Lyft rose to as much as five times normal rates in the immediate aftermath of a deadly shooting in downtown Seattle on Wednesday evening.

The automated "surge pricing," which kicks in during periods of high demand, lasted for about an hour and drew widespread criticism before the companies manually reset prices to normal levels.

This is not an uncommon occurrence after shootings and other emergencies around the world. The ride-hailing companies have taken steps to speed up their manual override systems to end surge pricing in such situations, but the Seattle shooting shows that there is still a significant lag in that process.

A Lyft ride from downtown Seattle to the Wallingford neighborhood, for example, cost more than $100 after the shooting, according to a screenshot posted on Twitter.










The shooting occurred around 5 p.m. PT outside a McDonald's and left one person dead and seven others wounded.

Users saw ride prices skyrocket on both Uber and Lyft after the shooting.










An Uber spokesperson told GeekWire that Uber turned off surge pricing around 6 p.m. PT for an area spanning around a one-mile radius from the incident. We've reached out to Lyft for comment.



















*Update, Jan. 23: Here's a statement from a Lyft spokesperson:*

"The shooting in Seattle is tragic, and our thoughts are with the victims and their families. When we learned what happened, we implemented a cap on prime time pricing, which is automatically enabled during periods of high demand. We plan to reimburse or credit users in the surrounding area who were affected by this increased pricing."










https://www.geekwire.com/2020/uber-lyft-criticized-automated-surge-pricing-seattle-shooting/


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Sign me up.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

My question is, who the hell hears gunshots and their reaction is to request an Uber/Lyft?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber and Lyft criticized for automated surge pricing after Seattle shooting*
> *BY TAYLOR SOPER* on January 22, 2020 at 10:37 pm
> 
> 
> ...


So as a pax if you're close to a shooting you can ignore the price the app quotes you, secure in the knowledge that you'll get reimbursed.

As a driver you MAY get some surge besides the added on dollar amount you were quoted...but you may not.

If you cancel too many rides because they're close to the shooting and you don't know if the shooter(s) are still at large you will STILL be deactivated.

So they cut off surge for a mile radius? If there was surge outside there, then why would any driver get close?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Escaping an Active Shooter by
entering an Uber?
Out of the Frying Pan and into the Fire &#128293; ✔

Police identify the 2 suspects sought in downtown Seattle shooting
Both were arrested in 2018 and charged with drive-by shootings and unlawful possession of a firearm, according to court documents filed in King County Superior Court. Former Uber drivers from @Ian Richard Markham "Baller" list ?








A third unnamed suspect has been arrested


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Chicago has shootings on a daily basis. Never creating surge. Its all about saturation. Been on 5 scenes myself, in 3500 rides.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Droosk said:


> My question is, who the hell hears gunshots and their reaction is to request an Uber/Lyft?


Well my ccw trend is well over 500 reply's we drivers are packing.



Cold Fusion said:


> Escaping an Active Shooter by
> entering an Uber?
> Out of the Frying Pan and into the Fire &#128293; ✔
> 
> ...


Is it wrong that I get pissed every time I see a black person was responsible for a news headline. &#128548;


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Soon drivers with firearms will decide to create their own surges by popping off a few rounds.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> Escaping an Active Shooter by
> entering an Uber?
> Out of the Frying Pan and into the Fire &#128293; ✔
> 
> ...


A couple of very fine looking gentlemen !


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

radikia said:


> A couple of very fine looking gentlemen !


The smell might be better. &#128075;


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Imagine my surprise when a couple of abused RS drivers went Postal and the companies that caused it tried to make a buck !


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Soon drivers with firearms will decide to create their own surges by popping off a few rounds.


Don't give any new ideas to the ants &#128513;


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

What kinda idiot drives during these events?

And that's probably best time to be willing to pay more to GTFO of the area

What kinda of idiots would request a cab during these types of events?

Run a mile away genius snowflakes



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Well my ccw trend is well over 500 reply's we drivers are packing.
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that I get pissed every time I see a black person was responsible for a news headline. &#128548;


Same way I laugh when every pedophile, serial killer, school shooter, kidnapper, mass shooter, cop killer on the news is white(cops murder themselves more than "criminals" do lol), add ethnic cleanser, war criminals, pillow case rapists, Golden State rapists.....

So nope not wrong to be pissed the hypocricy is amusing to me though guess you skip those portions of "news" coverage


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So as a pax if you're close to a shooting you can ignore the price the app quotes you, secure in the knowledge that you'll get reimbursed.
> 
> As a driver you MAY get some surge besides the added on dollar amount you were quoted...but you may not.
> 
> ...





troothequalstroll said:


> What kinda idiot drives during these events?
> 
> And that's probably best time to be willing to pay more to GTFO of the area


So to answer the question "Who would drive in this?"

Many. Ants flocked to that scene and got as close as they could, even with the active shooter(s) on the loose and police covering the area. The reason is the city shut down all city transit. That only leaves rideshare as an option. That area was surging like crazy. No place else was. It was a decision many drivers had to make.

Its mid January. The Great Ant Starvation has begun in Seattle. The desperate attempts to not become part of the 96%.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The CPD would have easily gunned them all down. No doubt about it. Woulda rolled like 50 squads deep surrounding a massive perimeter from the location.

The public transit was shut down there as Lisseti said(local vet fellow ant) People needed to gtfo at any price. Which makes sense. Drivers were hero's to pax, Prolly wont be able to say that ever again.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> So to answer the question "Who would drive in this?"
> 
> Many. Ants flocked to that scene and got as close as they could, even with the active shooter(s) on the loose and police covering the area. The reason is the city shut down all city transit. That only leaves rideshare as an option. That area was surging like crazy. No place else was. It was a decision many drivers had to make.
> 
> ...


No I wouldn't have gone near that scene. With my luck, I would've had one of the shooters as my pax. I can't believe how high Lyft was at $249. Yet they probably gave those drivers squat.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So as a pax if you're close to a shooting you can ignore the price the app quotes you, secure in the knowledge that you'll get reimbursed.
> 
> As a driver you MAY get some surge besides the added on dollar amount you were quoted...but you may not.
> 
> ...


You won't get deactivated for cancelling! This is the biggest myth about Uber and the fact people believe this makes me sad.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

suspects often request rides after committing a crime.

no mention if the drivers will keep their fares.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

njn said:


> suspects often request rides after committing a crime.
> 
> no mention if the drivers will keep their fares.


Or you turn them in by pulling up to squad!&#128532;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Here we had HUGE Surge yesterday because some Darwin Award winner was hit by a subway train yesterday and a few subway stations were closed.

Life sucks. Want to get from Point A to B safely and not covered in bodily fluids? Pay me.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber and Lyft criticized for automated surge pricing after Seattle shooting*
> *BY TAYLOR SOPER* on January 22, 2020 at 10:37 pm
> 
> 
> ...


http://Driving in Seattle deserves ...ike it that's their problem, not U/L drivers.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

peteyvavs said:


> http://Driving in Seattle deserves ...ike it that's their problem, not U/L drivers.


Normally Pete I hate outrageous Surges..(screwing passengers over) But in this case I agree... $100 bill to get the hell out of an Active shooter zone seems pretty damn cheap


----------



## Meech215 (Nov 12, 2019)

the fact they can turn surge on and off really went over everybody head ,that's wild.

"The ride-hailing companies have taken steps to speed up their manual override systems to end surge pricing"


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Meech215 said:


> the fact they can turn surge on and off really went over everybody head ,that's wild.
> 
> "The ride-hailing companies have taken steps to speed up their manual override systems to end surge pricing"


I've always known they can do this. Ive seen them do it at events where demand should indicate a nice surge but yet drivers are only getting normal fare.


----------



## Meech215 (Nov 12, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've always known they can do this. Ive seen them do it at events where demand should indicate a nice surge but yet drivers are only getting normal fare.


I see it all the time as well I thought i trippin, this confirms it 100% smh &#128553;


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

The staff was busy to shut down surge in “more important” areas at the time. So it seems like it only lasted 1 hour. Which was perfect for them them to clockout on there fat asses in chairs.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber and Lyft criticized for automated surge pricing after Seattle shooting*
> *BY TAYLOR SOPER* on January 22, 2020 at 10:37 pm
> 
> 
> ...


So hazard pay isn't a thing? Supply and demand doesn't count in times of crisis? Liberal logic.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

WindyCityAnt said:


> The staff was busy to shut down surge in "more important" areas at the time. So it seems like it only lasted 1 hour. Which was perfect for them them to clockout on there fat asses in chairs.


I'm pretty sure they not only caught Uber's out of town, they demanded the drivers cross police lines just to give them door service.

The price was insignificant. They all had Uber credits.....&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I'm pretty sure they not only caught Uber's out of town, they demanded the drivers cross police lines just to give them door service.
> The price was insignificant. They all had Uber credits.....&#128514;&#128514;


Seattle riders are too Caffeinated.
"_Seattle commuters FUMING"_

What will their reaction be to a Trump 2nd Term?
"_Seattle residents Heads Explode with news of Trump win"_

https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...ares-after-mass-shooting-in-downtown-seattle/


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> Seattle riders are too Caffeinated
> 
> https://www.seattletimes.com/seattl...ares-after-mass-shooting-in-downtown-seattle/


Yep. That's why there's a Starbucks on every corner here. Oh and because this is their founding city. ☕&#128514;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> *Uber and Lyft criticized for automated surge pricing after Seattle shooting*
> *BY TAYLOR SOPER* on January 22, 2020 at 10:37 pm
> 
> 
> ...


We are not active duty military. We don't run into the sound of gunfire.

No wonder there was a shortage of drivers.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> We are not active duty military. We don't run into the sound of gunfire.
> 
> No wonder there was a shortage of drivers.


Unfortunately many drivers did not flee the scene but stayed within the vicinity working it during the surge. Not a large amount, obviously, but enough to get those paxholes home safely, just to be able to live another day and gripe on social media about how much it cost to save their lives.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Is it wrong that I get pissed every time I see a black person was responsible for a news headline. &#128548;


Not if your black, otherwise it's racist. Lol


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Not if your black, otherwise it's racist. Lol


Well the reason behind why your upset determines that &#128578;

I think every race grow tired of bad apples that embodies their negative stereotypes.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Chicago has shootings on a daily basis. Never creating surge. Its all about saturation. Been on 5 scenes myself, in 3500 rides.


It's because in Chicago they're badass and Seattle is filled with unarmed pansies. Chicago has shootings on the reg because everybody carries due to all the crime.
At least this shooting is drug related as both those guys look coked up and doped out. If this shooting took place at a Starbucks there would be many more casualties.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

As a black man who has a white wife and kids and mostly white friends, the media cares about Joe and Allison at Starbucks and not Tyrone or Keisha from the hood. That's the reality, they will do whatever they can to make sure the "All American kids and families" are safe from the underworld


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

radikia said:


> A couple of very fine looking gentlemen !


HEY, leave them alone. They are just good kids trying to get their life straightened out.



Lissetti said:


> So to answer the question "Who would drive in this?"
> 
> Many. Ants flocked to that scene and got as close as they could, even with the active shooter(s) on the loose and police covering the area. *The reason is the city shut down all city transit*. That only leaves rideshare as an option. That area was surging like crazy. No place else was. It was a decision many drivers had to make.


So the city shuts down all public transit in the midst of a crisis where everyone needs to evacuate. (and nobody complains about it)

Just another example of the quality of city management. ZERO concern for the thousands of citizens who rely on public transit every day. The same people who get all concerned and can't understand when not enough people use public transportation.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Scott.Sul said:


> HEY, leave them alone. They are just good kids trying to get their life straightened out.
> 
> 
> So the city shuts down all public transit in the midst of a crisis where everyone needs to evacuate. (and nobody complains about it)
> ...


You guys are so right. There is so much wrong with Seattle its ridiculous. They have hills equal to San Francisco yet they won't treat the roads when it snows. No one can drive on ice. The whole city just shuts down and yes they shut down transit after a few hours after it starts snowing. Once again commuters are trapped with no way to get home.

This is why Uber and Lyft XL drivers take in hundreds per day, each day it snows in Seattle.










Their transit system sucks anyway but the Seattle council complains about the congestion caused by rideshare drivers clogging the streets, which now has them working on passing a law that would put a "Pay Per Mile" tax on all drivers, but would most affect rideshare drivers obviously.

Yes.....Seattle has a lot of chronic problems that they don't think about the proper way of going about things until way after the fact.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

yeah, turn off surge and not have any drivers


----------

